# HDMI signal from one source to 2 tv sets



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Is it possible to connect 2 tv sets in different rooms to show the same channel at the same time from one source this being the HDMI output, from in my case, a cable receiver box ...a very quick trial showed that you can have one or the other on but not both at the same time ... at the moment Im trying it via a HDMI splitter at the source end,ie 1 in 2 out using a 10 metre hdmi extension to the second tv ...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21761


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks for the quick reply :up: Ive already got the parts but managed by delving into the site,to see that it might not be possible to do what I want  but I will keep trying ....


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You need to do more than just split the signal?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

What I was hoping to do was to have the HDMI signal from the cable box playing on two televisions (in seperate rooms) the same channel at the same time ...but at the moment it won't happen for some reason,I can get it on one or the other,by switching one off,but not both at the same time ....I have all the settings right as far as I know because as I say I can get the picture on one or the other televisions... maybe you cannot split a hdmi signal I don't know because I never tried before ....


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

How are you splitting it? Maybe there is some power requirement and with both it doesn't reach the required minimum. Just a very wild guess, but if any of those retail splitters require power, I'd bet that is why.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

It seems you were right with your wild guess :up: I did a bit more reading about the situation and it looks like you just cannot split a hdmi signal without using a powered splitter,so it looks like thats the way I having to go ..thank you for taking an interest in my problem


----------

